# Thanks!



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok, just a litte post to first and foremost say thanks to the TSG for separating a section just for the Apple-related discussions.  This should definately improve the ability to find and discuss topics devoted to Macs.

Secondly, since he provided this for us to use, lets make sure that we show that we are going to be a positive area, with help and attitude worthy of such, and bring in more members that can strengthen our knowledge at this forum too.

Any other ideas to improve our knowledge of the superiour operating system and computers, bring 'em on!  

PS: Mike, we may be fruity, but we are also better, sweeter, stronger, and longer lasting fruits...


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Even though I'm using a pc now, I still love my macs (up until OSX)!
I'm glad the macs have their own section now too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

MSM, I will forever PM or email you with any fruity problems


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

I do love the subtitle.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Any other ideas to improve our knowledge of the superiour operating system and computers, bring 'em on!


I guess you guys don't have *superior* spell checkers on your MACS!!!!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> MSM, I will forever PM or email you with any fruity problems


  Look forward to 'em!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I hope we get some Mac people in here, Hobbes.  I hate to admit it, but the more I have to use Mac OS X, the more I like it... but I'll tell you that I haven't used it much.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=80040&item=5738811070&rd=1#ShippingPayment

...he says I can go round and try it out. He loves iMacs to the point of absurdity. But what the heck I've nothing to lose. Or have I?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

LwdSquashman said:


> I guess you guys don't have *superior* spell checkers on your MACS!!!!


Superiour is the way canadians and MAC users spell the word. The English spell checkers ignore it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Superiour is the way canadians and MAC users spell the word. The English spell checkers ignore it.


Word 2000 picks it up as being a misspelled.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LwdSquashman said:


> Word 2000 picks it up as being a misspelled.


Word 2000 is produced by what company?

A US company, a US company that thinks they can control the world, totally, even the way we spell... :down: And besides, I'm too much of an anarchist is too many ways to spell every word correctly, and the old English versions are kinda cool...  

aarhus2004, that is a nice machine - if the current owner is honest, and based on the final price [see that the final reserve has not been met], you really can't go too wrong. If curious about finding out more, visit one of the other apple-related forums that I've posted in here for more info. I think there is the issue of not being to expand too much in these machines, if that is an issue for you?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Word 2000 is produced by what company?
> 
> A US company, a US company that thinks they can control the world, totally, even the way we spell... :down: And besides, I'm too much of an anarchist is too many ways to spell every word correctly, and the old English versions are kinda cool...


WordPerfect 11 tells me it is misspelled as well. Should we see what Open Office says.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I want to add my thanks for the Apple/Mac section. I have worked with both Macs and PCs since the mid-80s (primarily Mac software and hardware, and with Office and graphics programs on both platforms). People in our office can use either system--and since Mac people have had to learn so much on their own, I've ended up learning quite a bit about computers (but not a hot shot by any means). As a result, I've become the defacto computer geek/troubleshooter for our area. And I will use any help I can get! So, I'm glad to have another place to discuss issues, problems, etc., that pertain to the Macs, and not simply for the PCs.

By the way, I've got a Mac and a PC on my desk at work (connected via a KVM switch), use both daily, and I've gotta' tell ya'--that Mac just rocks!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

MSY, great to have you here! Thanks much for your words and help.


----------

